# انا في حيييييييييرة



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2011)

*انا عايزه اعرف هل ربنا عاااااااااادل
ويعني ايه قدر 
ليه قدر كل واحد فينا مختلف عن التاني
ليه واحد حزززززن على طوول والتاني في راحه من ناحية كل حاجه واولها ناحية  ربنا
ليه لما انا اقرب من ربنا واطلبو وابكيلو ان يريحني ويخلييني مرتاحه ده ميحصلش
عايزه اعرف هل ربنا عادل ؟؟؟
لان التفكير في الموضوع ده بيجرني ع ان ربنا مش موجود ​*


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا عايزه اعرف هل ربنا عاااااااااادل
> ويعني ايه قدر
> ليه قدر كل واحد فينا مختلف عن التاني
> ليه واحد حزززززن على طوول والتاني في راحه من ناحية كل حاجه واولها ناحية  ربنا
> ...


*التجربة هي امتحان يتعرض له الشخص خلال حياته في الإيمان . وغالباً ما تكون أشد كلما ازداد الإيمان والتقدم نحو القداسة. بس في تفكير غلط كل تجربة من الله فالله يجرب المؤمنين ليختبر مدى إيمانهم وقربهم منه وقال القديس يعقوب "لا يقل أتحد إذا جرّب آني أجرّب من قبل الله لان الله غير مجرّب بالشرور وهو لا يجرّب أحداً  ( يعقوب 1 : 13 )"
و في نفس الوقت الله رحوم علينا كلنا و مش بيسيبنا و بولس الرسول قال
ولكن الله آمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا إن تحتملوا.
( 1 كورنثوس 10 : 13 ) 
و ربنا قال نقشتكم علي كفي 
و قال ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم 
كل ده وعود من ربنا انه معانا علي طول "ها انا معكم كل الايام و الي انقضاء الدهر" بس الاهم تشدد و تشجع قلبك و انتظر الرب 
ربنا معاكي و يقويكي*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا عايزه اعرف هل ربنا عاااااااااادل
> ويعني ايه قدر
> ليه قدر كل واحد فينا مختلف عن التاني
> ليه واحد حزززززن على طوول والتاني في راحه من ناحية كل حاجه واولها ناحية  ربنا
> ...



*حبيبتى هذة الافكار والحروب طبيعية كلنا تعرضنا لها 
فعندما ننظر للعالم وما به من شر وفساد نفكر هل الله عادل فعلا ؟ واذا كان عادل لماذا يحدث هذا الظلم والشر ؟
اذا هو غير موجود من الاساس 

لكن ياعزيزتى ننسى ان العالم وضع فى الشرير ورئيس هذا العالم (ابليس ) يعمل بكل قوته فى هذا العالم الفاسد 

العالم فسد بسبب الخطية والسقوط ولكن محبة الله اظهرت لنا فى يسوع المسيح ,فهو اظهر عدله ومحبته ايضا فى يسوع المسيح 

وما هو موجود الان فى العالم من ظلم وشر هو نتيجة طبيعية للخطية الموجودة فى العالم 
ولا تنسى دور الانسان ,فنحن دائما نلوم الله وننسى ان للانسان دور فى هذ الظلم 
الله خلق الانسان حر الارادة والتفكير وحر فى اتخاذ القرارت 
الله لا يفرض نفسه على انسان يرفضه 
وبالتالى جزء كبير من الظلم الذى تريه فى العالم هو نتيجة اختيار الانسان الشرير مثل الحروب مثلا
الله لم يأمر بالحرب العالمية الاولى والثانية التى قتل فيها الملايين 
لكن تكبر الانسان وتجبره وشره هو الذى دفعه لخوض هذة الحروب 
هى دائرة من الفساد والخطية ونتائج الخطية تنتج موت وفساد وظلم 

لكن فى وسط هذا كله يوجد عدل الله ومحبة الله لمن يسأل عنها 
لكننا لن نستطيع ان نفهم عدل الله بصورته الكاملة الان فى هذا العالم الشرير 
فضباب الخطية والفساد يمنعنا من رؤية وفهم عدل الله الكامل 
لكن سيأتى يوم فيه سنتخلص من الجسد والخطية والعالم ونرى صفات الله بصورتها الكاملة المطلقة 

ثم حبيبتى احنا ما عندنا قضاء وقدر هذة مش افكارنا ولا ايماننا خالص 
الله اعطى الانسان القدرة على الاختيار الحر ولايوجد شئ عندنا اسمه قضاء وقدر ومقدر ومكتوب ,ابعدى عن هذة الافكار لانها متعبة وتشوهه صورة الله فى ذهنك 
يجب ان تعرفى ان الله محب وعادل ولكن فى نفس الوقت الانسان عليه مسئولية فى هذة الحياة 

فكرة القدر تلغى مسئولية الانسان وتحمل كل شئ لله ولذلك يخرج الانسان بصورة مشوهه عن الله انه ظالم وغير عادل لان كل شئ بيده فهو مصدر الخير والشر ,الظلم والعدل وهذا غير صحيح 

انتظرى الرب حبيبتى ,لاتملى ,اوقات هو يتأنى علينا فى الاوقات الصعبة ليعلمنا ويدربنا 
هذة وصية الكتاب المقدس 
انتظر الرب ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب 
اذا انتظار الرب  الى ان يتدخل شئ طبيعى فى الحياة المسيحية 
وربما الرب يتكلم فعلا بس اوقات احنا بنكون مش عارفين نسمع لاى سبب ممكن انشغالنا ,ممكن خطية فينا ,ممكن توقعنا ان الرب يرد بطريقة معينة وهو بيرد بطريقة مختلفه عن توقعاتنا 

اسأليه وقوليله علمنى انتظر وصلى حتى فى وقت شكوكك وضعفك وهو بيقبلك فى جميع الاحوال 
*


----------



## Critic (26 فبراير 2011)

> *ليه واحد حزززززن على طوول والتاني في راحه من ناحية كل حاجه واولها ناحية ربنا
> ليه لما انا اقرب من ربنا واطلبو وابكيلو ان يريحني ويخلييني مرتاحه ده ميحصلش
> عايزه اعرف هل ربنا عادل ؟؟؟
> *



*اختى العزيزة الله ليس السبب فى حزنك و لا يمنع عنكى الراحلة و يعطيها لغيرك*
*الله يحبك و تأكدى انه يشعر بكى و يريدك ان تفرحى لانك ابنته الغالية التى فداها بدمه*

*اختاه الاحزان ليس مصدرها الله بل الانسان فالله عادل يحب كل خليقته*

*هناك احزان نتيجة الخطايا و هى تزول بالتوبة و يحل مكانها الفرح*

*و هناك احزان نتيجة هموم الدنيا و مشاكلها و يعزيكى الرب و يقول لكى ان تلقى كل همك عليه و هو فاحص القلوب و الكلى و يعرف احتياجتك كلها و ها هو معك و لن يتركك و يده تسندك*

*لكن ثمة احزان عميقة بسبب اتعابنا النفسية التى تؤثر على حياتنا الروحية و تجعلنا نعتقد ان الله لا يحبنا*
*تحتاجى الى التخلص من كل مشاكل و اتعابك النفسية*
*حاولى مسامحة اى شخص اخطأ اليكى و ازالة اى مشاعر كره لاحد من قلبك لان بقاء تلك المشاعر يطرد الراحة من القلب*
*انتى شخص محبوب من قبل الله و الناس و انتى ابنة لله*
*انتى قوية بالمسيح "استطيع كل شيئ بالمسيح الذى يقوينى" فعليكى ان تثقى بنفسك و تثقى بحب الله لكى *
*اطلبى من الرب بثقة و بأيمان غير مرتاب ان يمد يده داخلك و يفيض بروحه القدوس و ثماره عليكى و يشفى كل جراح داخلية و يمنحك الراحة و ثقى ان الله سيستمع لكى و ستفرحى و لا ينتزع احد فرحك منكى*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 فبراير 2011)

*قصة رااااااائعة بخصوص الموضوع دة
الصليب , الناسك , على

الناسك على الصليب
​







رغب   الناسك   العجوز مرة أن يخرج من منسكه الصغير ويقصد الكنيسة الكبيرة 


القريبة من منسكه أسوة بالمؤمنين الكثر الذين يزورونها ويطلبون من الرب.


ركع   الناسك   أمام  الصليب  الكبير القائم في وسط الكنيسة وقال: 


يا رب, أريد أن أتألم معك , 


هلا أعطيتني مكانا لأكون على  الصليب  بدلا منك؟


تفاجأ   الناسك   بصوت المصلوب يقول له: 


(سأحقق لك طلبك بشرط أن تعدني بالبقاء صامتا تماما طالما أنت على الصليب)


قبل   الناسك   بالشرط وأخذ مكان المصلوب دون أن يلاحظه أحد.


وصل رجل غني صلّى وغادر ناسيا محفظته المليئة بالمال الوفير, 


فبقي   الناسك   صامتا. أتى بعده رجل فقير, وبينما كان يصلي لاحظ 


المحفظة المليئة بالنقودعلى الأرض. فوجدهاأخذهاومشى 


وبقي   الناسك   صامتا.


ثم أتى شاب ليطلب الحماية في سفره بالباخرة لأنه ذاهب إلى بلاد بعيدة.


فيما كان الشاب المسافر يصلي وصل الرجل الغني يبحث عن محفظته 


فاتهم الشاببسرقتها وبدأ بالصراخ والشتائم وهدد باستدعاء الشرطة 


التي أتت واحتجزت الشاب.


لم يستطع   الناسك   البقاء صامتا فنطق بالحقيقة وسط ذهول الجميع. 


فركض الغني مسرعا وراء الفقير, والشاب مسرعا وراء الباخرة لئلا تفوته.


عندما فرغ المزار من الحجاج أتى الرب إلى   الناسك   وقال له:


(انزل لست مؤهلا أن تكون مكاني لأنك ام تبقى صامتا.) 


أجاب الناسك: ولكن يا رب, هل يجبأن أبقى صامتا أمام مشكلة كهذه؟ 


فأجاب الربكان يجب أن يضيّع الغني ماله لأنه سيصرفه في عملية قذرة جدا. 


وكان على الفقير أن يأخذه لأنه بحاجة ماسّة له.


أما المسافر, فلو بقي في الحجز لكانت السفينة التي ستغرق في عرض 


البحر قد فاتته وبقي على قيد الحياة.)


كم نتسرع مرارا في أحكامنا, ونلجأ إلى منطقنا, 


وننسى أن الرب يرانا بمنطق مختلف لكنه أكثر أمانا وأوسعآفاقا.​


*


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2011)

الترجمة الروجية لكلمة ضيقات تعني بركات وأكاليل... وهذه هي اللغة الروحية والذي يترجمها غير ذلك يتعب (قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)



إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)



إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها...بل احتملها بدون حزن (القديس مرقس)



من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها (القديس مرقس)



بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)



إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه
وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)



الأحزان المرسلة إلينا ليست سوى عناية الله بنا(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

*ظروف الحياة أو الشخص مالهاش علاقة ابدا بعدل الله , 
ببساطة زي ما في مؤمن بيعرف ربنا من على النت , وبيتكلم عن ربنا من على الإيميل ,
كان في وقت فيه قديس بيتعذب الـ 24 ساعه لأجل إسم المسيح , وعمره ماتعرض لعدل الله بكلامه , بالعكس كان بيشكره على الضيقات وبيطلب منه قوة يتحملها

من بداية ماتكلمنا عن ربنا حبيت أوصلك الصعوبات دايما , وكنت دايما اكررلك الأيتين دول : " في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق , ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم " , " لأنه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغي ان ندخل ملكوت السماوات " .

الله هو العدل 
مش بس عادل

ببساطة زي مابتحفظي : " من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني " , إحفظي كمان : " في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق "
صلي واطلبي من ربنا ينفذ مشيئته , ويوصلك لراحة تعرفي فيها وبيها تخدمية 
وهو زي ماعرفك على نفسه , مش هيسيبك وسط الطريق

" من أجلك نمات كل النهار , حسبنا كغنم للذبح "

بنات المسيح غاليين عندو 
ومبيسيبهمش
بس خليكي معاه 
مفيش حل غيرو






ربنا يحافظ عليكي .
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 فبراير 2011)

الأخت الحبيبة صاحبة السؤال

ليس العيب فى ربنا ، بل العيب فى المقاييس التى تتبنيها

فلو كان الألم والفقر والضيق هم علامة الطريق الصحيح ، لكان الرب حامل الصليب ، وتلاميذه الشهداء ، ولعازر المضروب بالقروح ، هم جميعاً فى الطريق الخطأ

ولو كان المال والصحة والمجد والسعادة العالمية ، هم دليل الطريق الصحيح ، لكان الغنى الذى كان لعازر عند بابه ، وكل الملوك والأغنياء ونجوم السينما والغناء والرقص ، هم كلهم فى الطريق الصحيح

ولكن ، فلننظر إلى خاتمة الأمر ، لكى يكون حكمنا صحيح

فإن المسيح المصلوب هو نفسه رب المجد ، هو ربنا وإلهنا (مثلما قال له توما بعدما رآه بعد القيامة) ، وإستفانوس الذى يرجمونه ، يرى السموات مفتوحة والرب يستقبله ، وكل الرسل يعلمهم الرب بميعاد إنطلاقهم للفرح الأبدى الذى لم تراه عين ولم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشر

لعازر البائس على الأرض ، أصبح فى الفرح الأبدى ، والغنى الأنانى الشبعان من كل شيئ على الأرض ، أصبح فى الجحيم

فماذا أختار لنفسى ؟

هل الأفضل لى أن أكون مثل الغنى ، أم مثل لعازر ؟

فلننظر لنهاية الأمر ، لأن من يفرح أخيراً يفرح كثيراً


----------



## holiness (26 فبراير 2011)

القضاء ...و دائما ما تلازم هذه الكلمة هي القدر 

و بصراحة لا يوجد هناك لا قدر ولا قضاء بل ترك الله قوانين الطبيعة هي تدير نفسها بنفسها .. ولكن لا مانع من تدخل الله في اوقات معينة ان اراد هو ان يتدخل .. 
فلا يمكن ان انسانا يموت بحادث سيارة و اقول هذا قضاء الله او قدره 

من وجهه نظري الله ترك الطبيعة ان تاخذ مجراها الفيزيائي و الكيميائي و ...الخ 
واما بخصوص انه في شخص فرحان على طول و شخص حزين على طول فما دخل الله هنا ؟؟ فهذه شخصيات و كل شخص له جينات معينة و حالة معينة .. هناك من عاش في بيئة فرح و سلام و هناك من عاش في بيئة حرب و حزن هناك من عاش في بيئة غنية و هناك من عاش في بيئة فقيرة فكل هذه الامور تؤثر على شخصية الانسان .. و من اكثر العوامل التي تؤثر على شخصية الانسان هو البيت و المدرسة , لا يمكن ان ندخل الله في الوسط و نرمي اللوم عليه .. 

هذا من وجهه نظري


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 فبراير 2011)

مع ملاحظة وجوب التفريق بين ما يأتى على الإنسان من الخارج ، من ضيقات وإضطهادات وحروب 
وبين ما يتسبب الإنسان فى حدوثه له ، كنتيجة لسوء تصرفاته
وبين ما يكون نابعاً من شخصيته : مثل الشخصية النكدية ، التى لا تفرح مهما أحاطت بها ظروف ممتازة ، ولا تشكر ربنا أبداً

بينما الشخصية السليمة تشكر ربنا على كل ما يحدث ، عن ثقة فى أنه سيؤدى لها إلى خير عظيم أبدى ، وثقل مجد أبدى
[*خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية ، تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر : ثقل مجد أبدى* ]


----------



## Rosetta (26 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا موجود وهو عادل فعلا بس اللي انتي عم تتعرضي ليه ما هو الا امتحانات و تجارب يسمح بها الله لتقوية إيمانك به*
*و نقطة اخرى هي ان ترتيبات الرب دائما غير مشروطة بان تتوافق مع ترتيباتنا فهناك حكمة إلهية من كل ترتيب و تدبير صدقيني *​ 
*ربنا يكون معاكي و يبعد عنك كل شر وسوء*​


----------



## أَمَة (26 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا عايزه اعرف هل ربنا عاااااااااادل​*


 
الله عادل يا اختي ولا نشك في عدله. يقول الكتاب المقدس:




 التثنية الأصحاح 32 العدد 4 *هُوَ الصَّخْرُ الكَامِلُ صَنِيعُهُ. إِنَّ جَمِيعَ سُبُلِهِ عَدْلٌ. إِلهُ أَمَانَةٍ* *لا جَوْرَ فِيهِ. صِدِّيقٌ وَ عَادِلٌ هُوَ.* 



 المزامير الأصحاح 11 العدد 7* لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَادِلٌ وَيُحِبُّ الْعَدْلَ. الْمُسْتَقِيمُ يُبْصِرُ وَجْهَهُ. *



 المزامير الأصحاح 19 العدد 9 خَوْفُ الرَّبِّ نَقِيٌّ ثَابِتٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. *أَحْكَامُ الرَّبِّ حَقٌّ عَادِلَةٌ كُلُّهَا. *




lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ويعني ايه قدر *
> *ليه قدر كل واحد فينا مختلف عن التاني*
> *ليه واحد حزززززن على طوول والتاني في راحه من ناحية كل حاجه واولها ناحية ربنا*
> *ليه لما انا اقرب من ربنا واطلبو وابكيلو ان يريحني ويخلييني مرتاحه ده ميحصلش*
> ...


 
ليس هنا ما يسمى "قدر" في المسيحية. وهذا هو عد الله انه لا يُقَدِر مصير أحد بل يترك لنا الحرية لنختاره. صعوبات الحياة هي نتيجة السقوط الذي كان بسبب الخطية، والرب الإله يسوع المسيح يعرف تماما ثقل هذه الخطية على البشر ولذلك قال: 

28 *تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ* *يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ* *وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ*. 
29 *اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ*.

*من هم المتعبون؟*
هم المتعبين من الخطايا والمثقلين بحملها *وأيضاً المتعبين من آلام العالم*. وهذه الآية تشير أن المسيح يريد أن يعلن الآب للكل. ولكن خطايانا تمنعنا من هذا. والحل هو أيضاً أن نلجأ للمسيح ليحمل عنا خطايانا ويريحنا من أتعابنا. ومن يقبل للمسيح طالباً غفران خطاياه، فمثل هذا يريد المسيح أن يعلن له الآب. فأريحكم= هي ليست وعد بان يزيل المسيح الآلام بل يعطي الراحة خلالها.
ولاحظ أن الخطية هي حمل ثقيل. وحين يغفر المسيح يرفع هذا الحمل فيبطل وخز الضمير، ونكتشف محبة الآب وحنوه من نحونا. وسنشتاق لمحبة الآب بالأكثر فنقول للإبن عن الآب مع عروس النشيد "ليقبلني بقبلات فمه" (نش2:1) أي ليعلن لي محبته أكثر فأكثر



 
 الجائي اختي الى الرب من كل قلبك وهي يريحك لأنه الأمين العادل. 



 يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 1 العدد 9* إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا* *فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ،* *حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 فبراير 2011)

نقطة صغيرة
++ وهى أن الشر الموجود فى العالم ،هو نتيجة للحرية التى منحها الله للخليقة العاقلة (الملائكة ثم الإنسان)
++ ولكنها حرية محدودة ، فقد يستطيع الأشرار إيذاءنا فى أشياء تافهة فى نظر الله ، ولكنهم لن يستطيعوا إيذاءنا فى الأمر الهام عند الله ، وهو علاقتنا معه : الذين فى يدى لا يقدر أحد أن يأخذهم منى ،،، من يقدر أن يفصلنا عن محبة الله .... إلخ
++ والرب قد أعلن عن أنه قد قرر بقاء الخير والشر معاً ، إلى يوم الحصاد ، أى يوم الدينونة ، وذلك فى مثل الحنطة والزوان ، إذ قال :
*[ دعوهما ينميان معاً ]*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (26 فبراير 2011)

اشكر الرب 

بصراحه انا لم اتمالك نفسى بعد ان قراءت كل ماكتبه اخوانى بخصوص هذا الموضع الموثر جدا 
كم انى فعلا تعزيت بردكم اخوانى الافاضل الرب يبارك فيكم ويحافظ عليكم 
امين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا كتير اخوتي ع ردودكو والكلام المريح
انا لم اطرح سؤالي فقط بسبب تعبي انا  بل لكل ما رااه حولي وخوصا العالم
عندما ارى الناس تتالم والاطفال تتعذب بدون سبب وال
حروب و ......
اقول اين هي قدرة الله في نصر الظالم واشفاء قلب المتالم و...

واين هو عدله 
الاخت نانسي قالت ان الانسان خاطئ  وان الانسان هو سبب هذه الحروب
اذا كان الانسان الخاطئ هو سبب هذه الحروب فما ذنب الناس اللي تموت وسط هذه الحروب 
والناس التس تتعذب وتتالم وهي تبكي متذرعه الى الله انا ينقذها من هذه الحروب
هل بفعل هذا الانسان الخاطئ يعاقب بقيه الناس بحرمانهم من اهلهم والعيش بقية حياتهم في عذااااب
انا طبعا لا اتدخل بارادة الله ولكن ما يحيرني هل الله عادل فعلاا
ايضا في موضوع الدين
انا الان متنصره وافكر كثيرا باهلي وماهو مصيرهم 
وما هو ذنبهم انهم لا يعرفون الله حق المعرفه وايضاا
انا طبعا بدعيهلم وبصليلهم ان الله يلمس قلوبهم لكن اذ لم  يعرفو الله 
فهنا ربنا ليه ميستجبليش
مش هو قال كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه
يمكن انا هنا بتدخل في امور الله 
بس بجد اعيش حيرة كبيره  من ناحية ربنا وهذا التغيير اللي اره من حولي 
لكن حينما اجد عدم تدخل الله في تغيير الاحوال اعجز عن تفسير هذا 
وياخذني تفكيري لان الله غير موجود او غير عادل
حاولت اوضح بس سبب سؤالي 
شكراا كتير اخوتي ع ردودكم وكلامك المعزي
ربنا يبارككم 
​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> وما هو ذنبهم انهم لا يعرفون الله حق المعرفه وايضاا
> انا طبعا بدعيهلم وبصليلهم ان الله يلمس قلوبهم لكن اذ لم  يعرفو الله
> 
> ​*


*هل أرادوا من قلبهم ان يعرفوا الله حق معرفة*
*ولم يريد الله*
*لنسأله عن عدله !!!!*

*كل التقدير لشعورك ناحية أهلك*
*ربنا يلمس قلوبهم*
*ولكن ذنب الله اية ف انهم مش عايزينه ومش بيطلبوة !*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2011)

*


Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:




هل أرادوا من قلبهم ان يعرفوا الله حق معرفة
ولم يريد الله
لنسأله عن عدله !!!!

كل التقدير لشعورك ناحية أهلك
ربنا يلمس قلوبهم
ولكن ذنب الله اية ف انهم مش عايزينه ومش بيطلبوة !​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يا اخي
ولكن الناس اللي متعرفش اصلا حاجه عن المسيحيه
مثلا انا لولا اني تعرفت ع شخص  يكلمني عن المسيحية
 ما كنت عرفت اني المسيحيه انها دين ومحبه
اذن هما كيف سيعرفون ويريدون وهم كلهم ثقه في 
دينهم وليس لديهم ادنى شك ان دينهم باطل
انا بطلب منو ذلك انو يلمس قلوبهم  
طب ولو في حياتهم معرفوش الله وفضلو على دينهم
هنا هل ربنا عادل او لاء
ليه زي ما انا رتبلي وعرفني يعمل معاهم
طبعا انا بتمنى ده وبشوفو قدامي 
؟؟؟؟لكن اقول لوووووووووو  ما حصلش ده
​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> 
> لا يا اخي
> ولكن الناس اللي متعرفش اصلا حاجه عن المسيحيه
> ...



ومين قالك يا اختي انو مبيعملش معاهم ؟
مين قالك ان صوته موصلهمش زي ماوصلك

صدقيني المشكلة كلها في الشخص نفسه
قلب الشخص هو الذي يحدد طريقة تعامل الله معه

الله اعطانا حرية الإرادة والإختيار

في خادم كان دايما يقول : " انت لو جماد , كان الله حاطك على كرسي , وقعد فوقيك وخلاك تصلي "

ولكن لأننا مش جماد فلنا حق نروح بقلوبنا ناحية اللي نختاره
نروح ناحية الفروض والصلاة لمجرد الواجب
او اننا نروح لربنا من كل قلوبنا , وهنا ربنا بيعلن اسمه 

مستحيييييييييييييييييييييل حد مهما كانت ديانته , بيروح لربنا بكل قلبه وبيطلبه من الأعماق وربنا مبيقبلوش او مبيعرفوش ذاته

,,

صدقيني المشكلة مش في مسيحي ومسلم
المشكلة في القلب
مسيحين كتير هالكين ورايحين الجحيم بسبب قلوبهم
وزيهم بالتمام مسلمين بيروحوا لفروض مش لحب الله

امال لية بنقول : ربنا يلمس قلوبهم ؟

ـــ

الخلاصة من ناحية موضوع عيلتك
خلي في بالك حاجتين :
1- لازم تصليلهم وتطلبي من ربنا دايما يتعامل معاهم , ودة ربنا بيعملوا مع الجميع 

2- تتأكدي ان ليهم كامل الحرية , وان ربنا مش هيفرض نفسه عليهم , بس يروحوا بقلبهم وحياتهم هتتبدل .

ـ


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2011)

*انت عارف الموضوع كلو 
في الوقت اللي انا بصليلهم فيه وبطلب ربنا يلمس قلوبهم
الاقي تشبث اكتر بدينهم وتغييرات ارى من المستحيل انهم يعرفو حاجه عن المسيح
مع اني بتمنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
شكرا كتييييير ليك اخي ع ردك وكلامك المريح
الرب يباركك
*


----------



## Critic (26 فبراير 2011)

*



في الوقت اللي انا بصليلهم فيه وبطلب ربنا يلمس قلوبهم
الاقي تشبث اكتر بدينهم وتغييرات ارى من المستحيل انهم يعرفو حاجه عن المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ربنا قال لبطرس ""ستفهم فيما بعد""*
*ادخلى قسم الشهادات و اقرآى كيف عمل الله مع الاخوة العابريين كان على سنوات طويلة  مع انك لو شوفتى حالة اى حد فيهم قبل العبور كنتى هتقولى "مسحيل يعبروا"*
*المستحيل يتحقق بالفعل من المسيح لكن قصور نظرنا و حكمتنا البشرية لا تدرك احكامة البعيدة عن الفحص*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> * ارى من المستحيل انهم يعرفو حاجه عن المسيح
> *



دي رؤيتنا وفقا لتدابيرنا  احنا البشر بعقولنا المحدودة

افتكري : " إن امنتي ترين مجد الله "

صلي عشانهم كتير ربنا ينور عقولهم وقلوبهم تشتاق لشخصه
وانتي عارفه انه قريب أوي لحظة طلبه .

راحة كتير جاية 
صلي اكتر وقربي اكتر

ربنا يباركك ويحميكي


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 فبراير 2011)

Well don Nancy 2 ......! praying and praying ....intermediat grace....! waiting ....i say waiting the Lord the lord Jesus Christ waiting to hear us 24 h per day 365 day a year all time any time to let hem changing you open your heart....!to give you only you a messag.....!that only you understand it.....! do that and well be selfive


----------



## Desert Rose (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> الاخت نانسي قالت ان الانسان خاطئ  وان الانسان هو سبب هذه الحروب
> اذا كان الانسان الخاطئ هو سبب هذه الحروب فما ذنب الناس اللي تموت وسط هذه الحروب
> والناس التس تتعذب وتتالم وهي تبكي متذرعه الى الله انا ينقذها من هذه الحروب
> ​*



*حبيبتى كما قلت لك هى دائرة تدور من الفساد والخطية لها مسببيها ولها ضحاياها 
هتلر كان سبب الحروب العالمية وبشره وبفكره الشرير كان له ضحايا هذا تفكير وارادة بشرية 
هذا كان تفكير هتلر وارادته البشرية الحرة التى اعطاها الله للانسان ومسئولية الانسان اما ان يستغل هذة الارادة الحرة بشكل جيد او يسئ استخدامها 
ولا تنسى عزيزتى ان حتى الضحايا هم ليسوا بالحقيقة ابرياء ,لايوجد انسان برئ تماما100 % كلنا خطاه ,كما يقول الكتاب انى بالاثم صورت وبالخطية حبلت بى امى 
كلنا كغنم ضللنا ,ليس من يعمل صلاح ,كلنا نحمل المرض مرض الخطية ولذلك كلنا ندور فى نفس دائرة الفساد والخطية المسيطرة على العالم 
سواء كنا مجرمين او ضحايا 
ولو كنا ضحايا اليوم, فبسبب الخطية الساكنة فينا ربما نصبح مجرمين غدا من يعلم ؟

حبيبتى المسيح لم يخدعنا ,بل قال فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
لم يوعدنا بالمدينة الفاضلة على الارض لانها غير موجودة 
الخطية موجودة والفساد موجود وابليس موجود ,كيف تطلبى العدل المطلق مع وجود كل ذلك فى هذا العالم ؟الخطية ونتائجها مسيطرة فى العالم فلا تتوقعى ان تعيشى فى المدينة الفاضلة 

لكن هو ايضا قال وهو وحده قال ,لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

بالنسبة لاهلك واحبابك ,انا اشعر بألمك وخوفك عليهم 
بس انتى نفسك قولتى عن نفسك انك مكنتيش تتخيلى انك ممكن تكونى مسيحية فى يوم من الايام 

اقرى اعمال الرسل اقرى قصة كرنيليوس الاممى ,كان بيعبد ويصوم لاله مجهول لايعرفه ولم يتكن يتخيل ابدا ان هذا الاله المجهول الذى يصلى له قد سمع كل صلواته وتضرعاته 
ولم يكن يتخيل ان يدبر له الرب ان يتقابل مع بطرس احد تلاميذ الرب ليعلمه الايمان المسيحى الحقيقى 

حبيبتى الله يعمل فى قلوب البشر وعمله ربما يأخذ سنين 
وربما تجدى انهم اصبحوا اكثر تشدد وتعصبا وهذة ربما تكون مراحل يمرون بها نتيجة عمل الله داخلهم 

ثقى ان اللى يقدر يعرفك انتى شخصيا عليه ,مفيش حاجة تمنعه انه يوصل لغيرك مهما كانت حالته 

سلام المسيح معاكى 

 
*


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا يا زميلة 

هل الله عادل؟ نعم

هل هناك عدل؟ لا

وطبعاً أنا لا أتحدث عن العدل الإلهي، بل العدل الذي لا نراه بعالمنا اليوم: أشخاص ولدوا في ظروف حرب، وآخريين عايشين بسلام، أشخاص وُلدوا بصحة تامة وآخريين يعصرهم المرض والألم .... إلخ

لقد تعلّمتُ مع الله أن أبني خبرتي معه بطريقة شخصية، عقلياً لا أستطيع تصديق أن هناك بالفعل إله، ولكن قلبياً واختباراً فلا يمكن أن تكون حياتي أو استجابات صلوات كثيرة لي مجرد صدفة، لا بد أن هناك إله ماسك كل الأشياء بيمين قدرته !

تعلّمي أن تعرفي الله وتعاملاته معك شخصياً، فالله يتعامل معك بطريقة مختلفة عن أي من الأشخاص، الله ما زال يتواصل مع أبنائه بطرق لا تخطر على بال أحد، فقط اتبعي الإشارات الكثيرة التي يُرسلها ونحن لا ننتبه لها لأسباب كثيرة !

نحن في عصر السرعة، يعني عصر كبسة زر ،وهوبااا، كل شيء بكون تحت تصرفنا، ودون أن ندري عممنا هذا الأمر على علاقتنا مع الله، وأصبحنا نتوقع منه سرعة الإستجابة ككبسة زر، ولكن الله في وقته يُسرع به!

إنما وسط كل هذا لا تبعدي، بل اقتربي منه وحاولي أن لا تعزلي نفسك عن أي من الأجواء المسيحية الحقيقية !


شكراً


----------



## micha sam (2 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنا على كلمات التعزية
لكن ياريت محدش يلومها ....لان صاحب المشكلة بيبقى فى حالة نفسية صعبة حتى لو عنده ايمان كبير
اكيد بعد ما المشكلة تتحل هيحس بعمل الله العجيب معاه شخصيا.....احنا نصلى ربنا ينقذ كل من فى ضيقة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 مارس 2011)

الطلب من أجل الأقرباء شيئ واجب وشيئ ممتاز

وبالتأكيد ربنا بيستجيب
ولكن بطريقته هو
فإنه لا يلغى إرادتنا ويجبرنا على معرفته
بل إنه يهيئ لنا الفرصة تلو الأخرى ، لكى نشعر به
وصلاتك بالتأكيد مستجابة ، ولكن ليس بالإجبار ، بل بتهييئ المزيد من الفرصة العظيمة ، لكى يشعروا ويفهموا

ولكن المشكلة أن بعض الناس يرفضون ، فما تظنينه عدم إستجابة من الله ، هو فى الحقيقة عدم إستجابة من الناس وليس من الله

ولكن ليس معنى ذلك أن تتوقفى عن الصلاة من أجلهم ، بل تستمرى ، لكى يهيئ الله لهم المزيد والمزيد من الفرص

أحد القديسين فى الكتاب المقدس قال ما معناه : فليجف لسانى فى حلقى إن إنقطعت عن الصلاة من أجلكم

فلا نيأس من عمل الله ، لأننا سنحصد فى أوانه


----------



## Ever Love (3 مارس 2011)

عن جد طرحك للموضوع جميل جدا

وكل الاخوة بدون استثناء مجاوبين جواب مثالي كل حسب منطقه وتجربته الخاصة

لكن سيبقى شيء وحيد  وهو ملكك انت وحدك

يقول 
هل انت واثقة من داخلك بأنك تحبين ربك ؟

ام ان حبك له زائف لمصلحة فقط


----------

